# Need Gear Threading Chart Photo Logan 200



## sophijo (Jan 5, 2013)

My "barn find" doesn't have the chart on the inside of the cover. I'd like a photo of the original to print/laminate. I'd appreciate it if some one could send a photo my way!
Thanks
Dave


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 5, 2013)

There are images of the manual with a gear chart here.
http://bridgeport.askmisterscience.com/loganmanual.htm


----------

